# Competent/trustworthy tax advisor/accountant in Castelo Branco



## VinhoVerde (May 2, 2014)

Hi all,
I have a complicated tax situation as I'm earning a salary and rental income from abroad (tax treaty, but non-EU). Does anyone have a suggestion for a competent tax advisor/accountant in Castelo Branco that have reasonable fees? If not, Lisbon? Elsewhere in Central Portugal? Moreover, the November-applied-for NHTR status may arrive late or be declined... 

Thanks in advance,
VV


----------



## DSquared (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi VV,

Did you come right at all?

I cannot send PM just yet, but we have an established contact with a good person here in CB

DSquared


----------



## VinhoVerde (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for asking. I've been thinking to have a go at it myself, but having a backup will be a very good idea and info much appreciated.
VV


----------



## DSquared (Oct 17, 2015)

Just to confirm that I have no familial ties to the below recommendation, nor do I receive any recognition for the recommendation... I have not yet posted sufficient messages, to enable the PM facility as yet... 

Hi VV,

We have met with this gent, and he speaks English... 

Cristovao Mendes
Tel: 272 331 042

Good luck!
DSquared


----------

